# MP4 chino CB-17C20 se queda colgado en la pantalla de carga.



## Bleny (Mar 6, 2018)

Hola cuanto tiempo sin pasarme por aquí , espero no equivocarme de sección.

Tengo un problema con un mp4 chino de estos genéricos, se queda colgada en la pantalla de carga, yo creo que puede ser de firmware pero no estoy seguro o podría ser otra cosa, usa el chip AK2117C, intentado extraer firmware, pero el pc me lo detecta como dispositivo desconocido, como no se mucho del tema y hay poca info he decidido preguntar .

Memoria: 29f64g08cbaba
Modelo: cb-17c20, impreso en la placa



Oculto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2018)

La tensión de batería cómo queda en ese momento ?


----------



## Bleny (Mar 6, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La tensión de batería cómo queda en ese momento ?


Apagado tiene 3,79V y encendido 3,74V no creo que tenga problemas de batería, la bateria es de 3,7V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2018)

Pareciera que la batería está bien . . . No podés probar con otra batería para descartar . . .


----------



## Bleny (Mar 6, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pareciera que la batería está bien . . . No podés probar con otra batería para descartar . . .


He comprobado con otra batería hace los mismo no carga.


----------



## Fusatronica (Mar 7, 2018)

Bleny dijo:


> Hola cuanto tiempo sin pasarme por aquí , espero no equivocarme de sección.
> 
> Tengo un problema con un mp4 chino de estos genéricos, se queda colgada en la pantalla de carga, yo creo que puede ser de firmware pero no estoy seguro o podría ser otra cosa, usa el chip AK2117C, intentado extraer firmware, pero el pc me lo detecta como dispositivo desconocido, como no se mucho del tema y hay poca info he decidido preguntar .
> 
> ...




A mi parecer lo formativo mal o me equivoco? Indudablemente problema con Firmware


----------



## Bleny (Mar 7, 2018)

El pc me lo detecta pero como dispositivo desconocido no como unidad de disco, no se como hacer para instalar algún firmware que me pueda valer , ya que las aplicaciones paras instalar el firmware necesitan que lo detecte bien el windows, el por problema no se que hacer para que lo detecte bien, tengo windows 10 , también lo tengo disponible windows XP, el software no es mi fuerte.


----------



## Fusatronica (Mar 7, 2018)

Bleny dijo:


> El pc me lo detecta pero como dispositivo desconocido no como unidad de disco, no se como hacer para instalar algún firmware que me pueda valer , ya que las aplicaciones paras instalar el firmware necesitan que lo detecte bien el windows, el por problema no se que hacer para que lo detecte bien, tengo windows 10 , también lo tengo disponible windows XP, el software no es mi fuerte.



Al formatiarlo mal, borro algun driver necesario para que lo detecte como debe ser, hay que actualizar el controlador, para ello debe entrar a Administrador de dispositivos y a lo mejor el PC encuentre automáticamente el mas indicado.

Sin ser melodramático, reviso el cable? Ya Conecto un cable genérico Iphone USB PC a MP4?


----------



## Bleny (Mar 7, 2018)

Fusatronica dijo:


> Al formatiarlo mal, borro algun driver necesario para que lo detecte como debe ser, hay que actualizar el controlador, para ello debe entrar a Administrador de dispositivos y a lo mejor el PC encuentre automáticamente el mas indicado.
> 
> Sin ser melodramático, reviso el cable? Ya Conecto un cable genérico Iphone USB PC a MP4?


El mp4 apenas tiene uso, lo utilizo unas unos días pero cuando lo quiso encender no funcionaba, se queda en esa pantalla de la mariposa, y el pc no lo reconoce como dispositivo de almacenamiento, el cable no creo que sea por que es nuevo y el pc lo reconoce lo que no lo reconoce es como dispositivo de almacenamiento.


----------



## Fusatronica (Mar 8, 2018)

Bleny dijo:


> El mp4 apenas tiene uso, lo utilizo unas unos días pero cuando lo quiso encender no funcionaba, se queda en esa pantalla de la mariposa, y el pc no lo reconoce como dispositivo de almacenamiento, el cable no creo que sea por que es nuevo y el pc lo reconoce lo que no lo reconoce es como dispositivo de almacenamiento.



 Ya veo a veces suele pasar con el cable chinito que se daña al poco uso lo reconoce si pero aparece como desconocido, a un colega le ocurrio algo similar con un Mp5 pensamos que era problema de Soft y era el cable

Pues si no pasa del Logo y mas si se congela hasy una gran posibilidad que el problema sea Firmware, para que deje de ser desconocido sus drivers deben estar correctamente instalados.


----------



## Bleny (Mar 8, 2018)

Fusatronica dijo:


> Ya veo a veces suele pasar con el cable chinito que se daña al poco uso lo reconoce si pero aparece como desconocido, a un colega le ocurrio algo similar con un Mp5 pensamos que era problema de Soft y era el cable
> 
> Pues si no pasa del Logo y mas si se congela hasy una gran posibilidad que el problema sea Firmware, para que deje de ser desconocido sus drivers deben estar correctamente instalados.


Pero necesita drivers, o simplemente es un fallo el que salga a sin.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2018)

[Opción vendetta / ON]

Colocarle un polo uniendo los dos pines de salida del auricular y el otro polo uniendo data + y - del USB , enchufar a los 220V 

Muajajaja

[Opción vendetta / OFF]


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 8, 2018)

A mí me pasó con uno, le repasé las soldaduras de los ics y salió funcionando .
A los pocos días ya ni encendía ni le reconocía el pc   (.4guen...)


----------



## Fusatronica (Mar 8, 2018)

Bleny dijo:


> Pero necesita drivers, o simplemente es un fallo el que salga a sin.



Que me acuerde esos chinoskis vienen con un peke CD ahí trae las utilidades,  y los drivers algunos incluyen el Firmwar. Actualizar el controlador de este mismo desde Administrador de dispositivos, antes de ello ahí mismo buscar si hay cambios en Hardware

Instale esta herramienta o Tool en su PC https://m.pc6.com/s/67631click botón verde (立即下载) y me cuenta si resolvió el lío.


----------



## Bleny (Mar 8, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> [Opción vendetta / ON]
> 
> Colocarle un polo uniendo los dos pines de salida del auricular y el otro polo uniendo data + y - del USB , enchufar a los 220V
> 
> ...



si seria una buena opción, la alternativa un mazazo, pero como no es mio

He mirado bien con lupa la placa encontrado en la memoria 2 patas juntas con estaño y otra que tiene una pinta de estar hundida o aplastas o partida no se una cosa rara


Fusatronica dijo:


> Que me acuerde esos chinoskis vienen con un peke CD ahí trae las utilidades,  y los drivers algunos incluyen el Firmwar. Actualizar el controlador de este mismo desde Administrador de dispositivos, antes de ello ahí mismo buscar si hay cambios en Hardware
> 
> Instale esta herramienta o Tool en su PC https://m.pc6.com/s/67631click botón verde (立即下载) y me cuenta si resolvió el lío.


En el enlace no sale nada solo publicidad de aplicaciones chinas


----------



## Fusatronica (Mar 8, 2018)

Bleny dijo:


> si seria una buena opción, la alternativa un mazazo, pero como no es mio
> 
> He mirado bien con lupa la placa encontrado en la memoria 2 patas juntas con estaño y otra que tiene una pinta de estar hundida o aplastas o partida no se una cosa rara
> 
> En el enlace no sale nada solo publicidad de aplicaciones chinas



Que raro que no salio, bueno aquí va otra vez https://download.pc6.com/down/67631/


----------



## Bleny (Mar 8, 2018)

Fusatronica dijo:


> Que raro que no salio, bueno aquí va otra vez https://download.pc6.com/down/67631/



No parece que ningún driver funcione


----------



## error (Mar 8, 2018)

Es un poco complicado, pero tiene solucion, tengo que darte algunos programas que tengo en otra PC, pero por ahora prueva con quitarle la bateria, une los pines 5,6,7,8 de la flash y conectala a la pc si te lo reconoce como cualquier dispositivo USB lo podemos salvar.


----------



## Bleny (Mar 8, 2018)

error dijo:


> Es un poco complicado, pero tiene solucion, tengo que darte algunos programas que tengo en otra PC, pero por ahora prueva con quitarle la bateria, une los pines 5,6,7,8 de la flash y conectala a la pc si te lo reconoce como cualquier dispositivo USB lo podemos salvar.


No hace nada lo mismo, cada vez estoy pensando mas que la memoria esta rota.


----------



## Fusatronica (Mar 9, 2018)

Si no es el Firmware es muy probable, ya intento el viejo truco quitar batertia, luego tener oprimido el botón play y conectarlo al PC, esto le dará un autoarranque, si no lo ha hecho a por ello y me cuenta Don Bleny:coffee:


----------



## Bleny (Mar 9, 2018)

Fusatronica dijo:


> Si no es el Firmware es muy probable, ya intento el viejo truco quitar batertia, luego tener oprimido el botón playa y conectarlo al PC, esto le dará un autoarranque, si no lo ha hecho a por ello y me cuenta Don Bleny:coffee:


También lo probé y no funciona.


----------



## Fusatronica (Mar 9, 2018)

Don Bleny por lo visto la cosa va por Hardware y ahí si toca ver que anda mal punto a punto, toca mirar el consumo con fuente, si hay un sector caliente toca aplicar pasta flux y mirar a ver en que punto ebulliciona puede que corra con suerte y sea un condensador o resistencia SMD  o Ya murió el Chinoski:alien:


----------



## Bleny (Mar 9, 2018)

Fusatronica dijo:


> Don Bleny por lo visto la cosa va por Hardware y ahí si toca ver que anda mal punto a punto, toca mirar el consumo con fuente, si hay un sector caliente toca aplicar pasta flux y mirar a ver en que punto ebulliciona puede que corra con suerte y sea un condensador o resistencia SMD  o Ya murió el Chinoski:alien:


He comprobado todos los condensadores de la placa parecen estar bien, el único que calienta un poco no mucho es el AK2117C , pero claro tampoco se si esa es su temperatura normal de funcionamiento.


----------

